# Yet another what grinder should I buy



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

I currently have a rancilio rocky with doser, about 10 years old(ish).

Have some cash, quite fancy a new (to me) grinder, budget about £850, could stretch a bit (definitely no more than £1k) for the right machine.

We currently move between espresso (old Isomac Zaffirro), and Chemex pour over, so it would need to facilitate easy grind size changes.

Our beans vary hugely, and we roast our own usually no lighter than "medium".

I absolutely hate the aesthetic of the Niche, so whilst for my needs it might suit, it will not get a place on my counter top. We came close to pulling the trigger on a Eureka Olympus 75 E from BB but it looks like they sold out.

TIA


----------



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

lovely E10 in the For Sale section


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

Gavin said:


> lovely E10 in the For Sale section


 it is but too far away for me to collect


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

ZiggyMarley said:


> it is but too far away for me to collect


 He's said he has a box now and will include UK shipping in the price.

Cracking grinder - I had a K10 Fresh (the precursor to the E10) and loved it.... only moved it on as it was too tall to fit under my kitchen cupboards. ?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

ZiggyMarley said:


> I currently have a rancilio rocky with doser, about 10 years old(ish).
> 
> Have some cash, quite fancy a new (to me) grinder, budget about £850, could stretch a bit (definitely no more than £1k) for the right machine.
> 
> ...


 Hi, we have Eureka Olympus 75 E HS and the new 75 AP with diamond burrs and uprated motor ready to ship today. Let me know if you are interested. We are VERY competitive on equipment prices.

(we are in the process of becoming an advertiser here, we are paid up, just waiting to go live)


----------



## Damien Hoyland (Mar 28, 2020)

Apologies.. new to this ??‍♂


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Damien Hoyland said:


> Apologies.. new to this ??‍♂


 Hi Damien.

Post up an introduction in the introductions section, build up a few posts and you'll be able to access the sales section. You don't need many posts so it isn't too hard, and the forum members will open up to you more when folks get to know you a little better. Coming on without reading any forum rules and instantly advertising your equipment will get your posts removed. Cheers :good:


----------

